
Self-aligning heliostats arrive to slice CSP costs - jbonilla
https://analysis.newenergyupdate.com/csp-today/self-aligning-heliostats-arrive-slice-csp-costs
======
jbonilla
As a CSP researcher I find this motivating, because we are working on a system
that does not require calibration at all.

Nevertheless, such self-aligning approaches are not explained at all which is
quite annoying.

Our particular approach is based on machine learning for object detection
using an embedded computer.

We have published several papers about this idea and also an article
explaining our approach: [https://mechatronicsblog.com/smart-solar-tower-
power-mockup-...](https://mechatronicsblog.com/smart-solar-tower-power-mockup-
based-on-deep-learning-for-computer-vision/)

We did not get much attention but we hope that we can keep working on this and
get funding to develop this approach for real systems.

